# Anyone using the rachio 2?



## bp2878 (Feb 13, 2019)

Adding 8 zones to my system so I'll need to upgrade my controller. Can get a rachio 2 16 zone for around $120 compared to $280 for the 3rd gen. Anyone using this one? I know allot of you are using the 3, what changed with the 3rd gen and is it worth the extra $160?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

bp2878 said:


> Adding 8 zones to my system so I'll need to upgrade my controller. Can get a rachio 2 16 zone for around $120 compared to $280 for the 3rd gen. Anyone using this one? I know allot of you are using the 3, what changed with the 3rd gen and is it worth the extra $160?


I'm still using the Rachio Gen 2. I haven't had any issues. Unless you want the specific features they added to the Gen 3 (I think there were only a couple), I would save the money.


----------



## TSGarp007 (May 22, 2018)

I went with the 3 because I wanted the wireless flow meter. Then they said the meter was backordered and then cancelled because they stopped selling the wireless flow meter.

So the new one works with both 2.4 and 5 GHz wifi routers (I'm assuming the gen 2 is only 2.4?). Also it has Weather Intelligence Plus (vs regular). No idea of there's any real difference there. A lot of marketing hype but hard to know if there's anything behind it. That's about it. I'd save the money and get a 2 if I could do it over again.


----------



## bp2878 (Feb 13, 2019)

Thanks guys! Just scored a new/open box one on eBay for $112.


----------



## Utk03analyst (Jun 8, 2019)

bp2878 said:


> Thanks guys! Just scored a new/open box one on eBay for $112.


eBay is the way to go I went with a 16 zone gen1 for $45 and love it. According to the Rachio website only difference between 1 & 2 is one can only be placed indoors which was fine with me. I really like the Alexa integration. When I see a dog piss on my yard Alexa takes care of the rest lol.


----------



## bp2878 (Feb 13, 2019)

This controller is awesome!!!


----------

